# Radio-telescope observatory, Cambridgeshire, 2019 (Short Report)



## KPUrban_ (Feb 28, 2019)

*Intro*​Literally the day before my trusted Nikon D5100 crapped itself and died we went for a afternoon visit to a disused part of a Radio-Observatory. Although a night time visit is more appropriate, we decided to go on a cold, gloomy, windy January lovely.

*The Site*​Known as the "One Mile Telescope"

The site itself is mostly active with small section being out of use for a period of time. 
Built in 1964 and operating for 20 years these 3 telescopes are situated along roughly a Kilometer of track which allowed one of them to move into various positions, which is rather unusual. Along this rail are two control rooms, one preserved and alarmed, the other derelict with a lot remaining. Along side lays another decommissioned array which I failed to photograph. 

The explore is rather relaxed and after a good few hours we eventually got ourselves caught.

*The Photos​*

TheTerrestrials by KPUrbex


Lost Signals


Driver's seat


Technicallity


CycleOfWork


One_Mile_Telescope by KPUrbex

Anyway, that'll be all.

KP
,


----------



## HughieD (Mar 1, 2019)

That's a bit different that one. Loving the bike! Did they give you a telling off?


----------



## KPUrban_ (Mar 1, 2019)

HughieD said:


> That's a bit different that one. Loving the bike! Did they give you a telling off?



It's a good explore. Would have tried the bike if i could get more that just my head in the building.
The guy who caught us wasn't security and really could not be bothered, so he told us to go.


----------

